# Moebius Jupiter 2 landing gear & leg well colors



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

With all of my Lunar & Polar light Jupiter 2's, I have always painted the hulls & landing gear & gear bays the same coloras the hull . However, the Moebius Jupiter 2 has much more detail and I was wondering how those of you who have built or are building the Moebius Jupiter 2, how many of you are painting the landing gear & bays a different color than the hull color ? What have you found to be the best combination of hull & landing gear colors ? I have thought about how it would look in real life and thought about highlighting the landing gear & bays just enough to show them at their best.


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

I have always painted my Jupiter 2 landing bays the same colors as the interior walls. Beige with a slightly darker shade for the circles. It sets the bays off nicely.


Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS

www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

When I get around to building this I have some ideas in mind for the wells. The stuff that is visible on screen will be painted the proper colors. But the cool access hatchs that gary put in are left to interpretation.:thumbsup:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

same color as the hull.


----------



## Rallystone (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm thinking of doing several different shades of silver, aluminum, etc.
I think it's more pleasing visually to break up the single color.
Also, I want to add some black or dark grey skid plate or rubber mat to the stairs. Maybe some "caution - low ceiling" black and yellow edging on the inside. And those circles on the inside wall are just crying out for some
inner-working fiddly bits. I think that's the technical term.
From the pictures I've seen elsewhere here, I think it looks great with the dual ceiling leds.
As for the door, that's a tough call. i would think to paint them the same scheme as the inside doors, since they share the same pattern, but they are technically on the "outside", so maybe just silver would feel more right. I'd assume they each must have a small airlock as well for safety's sake, so I'll
most likely black out the window.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

I painted the legwells the same color as the hull,But will try and detail the hatches a two toned color of light/Dark gray.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Again, I believe it's up to the individual as to how he/she wants to detail/paint their Model.

I based my colors on that area from stills of the Full size set, and to me it was the same color as the hull.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

The more I think about it, the better I like the idea of painting the landing gear wells in colors that match those of the interior of the J2. You could still do the hatches at the top of each ladder in the familiar greys that mimic the hatches inside the ship. To my mind, the deliniation of the interior of the ship done in shade of tan and the exterior in shades of grey and silver seems rather attractive. It might not follow the example of the full size versions, but since I'm going with a gray hull instead of metallic, I might as well go all the way when taking a different direction.

Thanks for the idea...

Bryan


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

How about the landing LEGS themselves ? If you paint the wells the interior beige color with the circles a darker color, what color are you going to paint the legs & steps ?


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

I paint the legs and foot pad dull aluminum with the back of the leg assembly the same color as the hull. I replace the landing strut with telescoping aluminum tubing.



Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I did mine in tamiyas royal sea grey for the walls and the raised sections and circles in tamiyas medium sea grey. Right or wrong it felt like the right colour combo to me.


----------

